# Ash dust mess with ShopVac



## GrahamInVa (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm too cheap to buy a ash vac so I have been using my shopvac to clean my stove. I took the regular filter out and bought some bags. They work OK, but I am still getting some ash dust in the house.







How does the HEPA filter work? Any other ideas?


----------



## msidor1972 (Nov 10, 2011)

You may want to try the bags designed for dry wall dust. They are yellow in color. I use these along with my standard filter built into my shop vac. I don't have any issues with ash at all using this setup.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_11931-20097...ilter+bags&N=0&langId=-1&storeId=10151&rpp=24


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you buy the bags because you were too cheap to buy the HEPA filter for the vac??  Seriously, all shop vacs i have seen have a HEPA filter available for just this purpose, vacuuming fine particles like dust, drywall sanding and other.  Sure the filter might be $30-40 but who cares - it is the correct tool for the job.

Like something like this down to .3 microns

http://www.lowes.com/pd_328541-20097-9030711_4294857471_4294937087_?productId=3350222&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL;=/pl_Shop+Vacuum+Accessories_4294857471_4294937087_?page=2&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo;=


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 10, 2011)

Graham,

Don't mess with cheap filters when playing with ash or any fine particulates, that stuff can kill you and it isn't a pleasant way to go.  It ain't worth the risk.

Get a HEPA or drywall filter and use one of the fine cloth filters as well as they are pretty good and can be washed so the expensive one doesn't have to be replaced so often.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 10, 2011)

Hattrick said:
			
		

> You may want to try the bags designed for dry wall dust. They are yellow in color. I use these along with my standard filter built into my shop vac. I don't have any issues with ash at all using this setup.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_11931-20097...ilter+bags&N=0&langId=-1&storeId=10151&rpp=24



x2, this works great for me.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. I ordered the HEPA filter replacement. $28 off ebay.  I didn't realize until now the HEPA is designed for small particles.


----------



## mralias (Nov 10, 2011)

I use an extra long hose out the exhust port of the vac out the window near the stove for the dust that the filter does not capture. After every vac, I take the small vac outside, empty and shake the dust off the filter. This also prevents the risk of a shop vac fire and also allows the filter to be re-used and mostly dust free.


----------



## Mike49024 (Nov 10, 2011)

drywall dust bags here.  Work perfect.


----------



## PJPellet (Nov 10, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Graham,
> 
> Don't mess with cheap filters when playing with ash or any fine particulates, that stuff can kill you and it isn't a pleasant way to go.  It ain't worth the risk.




A couple weeks ago I got a lung full when cleaning the pellet stove, it was awful.


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 10, 2011)

I use the drywall dust bag (yellow), and the blue filter, which is the medium capacity.  it sounds like you are only using the bag, definately use both.  The bag is made to fit around the filter.


----------



## lessoil (Nov 10, 2011)

GrahamInVa said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. I ordered the HEPA filter replacement. $28 off ebay.  I didn't realize until now the HEPA is designed for small particles.



I use this with the drywall bags. No issues.


----------



## xraycer (Nov 10, 2011)

How often do you guys replace the filter and bag?


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep. Drywall bags and HEPA here too.. On the Shop vac for the stove on the Shop vac for the Pellet Sifter.Works great. No dust. When running the the sifter, all I smell is pellets! Mmmmmmm good!


----------



## PJPellet (Nov 10, 2011)

xraycer said:
			
		

> How often do you guys replace the filter and bag?



I replace the filter when it starts to look "ratty."  If any small holes or rips develop, etc.  My ash vac manual says to replace the filter every 50 uses, but I have never gotten 50 uses out of mine.  And with the bag I just rinse and dry it and have not yet had to replace that.


----------



## burrman (Nov 11, 2011)

i attached a 10 foot garden hose to my shop vac....and just run it threw the window..works great for small places...


----------



## stellep (Nov 11, 2011)

I bought a box store shop vac.  The vac cost $30 and the HEPA filter for it also cost $30.  It works great, blows no dust at all.  Also, the filter is washable/reusable.  I generally use it only for the yearly cleaning, unless there is a performance problem with the stove.  I don't think it takes bags, or I would use them additionally.


----------



## xraycer (Nov 11, 2011)

PJPellet said:
			
		

> xraycer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone tried cleaning the filter using an air compressor or leaf blower (blow inside out) to get more life out of the filter?


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 11, 2011)

Just to be a little more sure when I'm cleaning out the stack, I got another hose for the shop vac, put it on the exhaust, and ran it out the window.
It's still nasty cleaning the filter though.


----------



## FGZ (Nov 11, 2011)

Longer hose is a good option, but get the longer hose for the suction side instead of the pressurized/blower side so that the vac sits outside.  Otherwise ash will escape at the pressurized joint


----------



## Augmister (Nov 11, 2011)

Use my Rigid with the blue Heppa filter and the drywall bags.  Stove must be absolutely cold.  I do the cleaning inside the house and never have an issue with ash dust.   I only clean out with the Rigid after a ton of pellets are burned.  I see no problem to blowing out the blue Heppa with an air hose to get "a little extra mileage" out that filter.


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 11, 2011)

xraycer said:
			
		

> PJPellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I feel the vac is losing suction, I switch filters (I have two) and take the dirty one to work and blow it out with compressed air. That really cleans it out well!


----------



## stellep (Nov 12, 2011)

> Use my Rigid with the blue Heppa filter and the drywall bags.  Stove must be absolutely cold.  I do the cleaning inside the house and never have an issue with ash dust.  I only clean out with the Rigid after a ton of pellets are burned.  I see no problem to blowing out the blue Heppa with an air hose to get â€œa little extra mileageâ€ out that filter.



That's the one I have.  I'll have to get some bags for mine.  Although I get no dust with just the HEPA filter.  To clean the filter, I take the it outside and wash it out with the garden hose.  Keeps the dust down.  Let it dry and it's like new.  Hard to do in the real cold though.


----------



## Billd123 (Nov 12, 2011)

stellep said:
			
		

> I bought a box store shop vac.  The vac cost $30 and the HEPA filter for it also cost $30.  It works great, blows no dust at all.  Also, the filter is washable/reusable.  I generally use it only for the yearly cleaning, unless there is a performance problem with the stove.  I don't think it takes bags, or I would use them additionally.





stellep,  where and which shop vac did you get for $30 ?


----------



## stellep (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/Appliances...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

Price went up a little.  Mine is maybe two years old or maybe I got it on sale.  But still not bad.  Filter is still the same price.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...alogId=10053&R=100022800&catEntryId=100022800


----------



## save$ (Nov 13, 2011)

I use a sears wet dry vac http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917612000P?prdNo=7&blockNo=7&blockType=G7,   I have been using this model for the past 3+ years.   I just take the filter off and bang it against a tree.   Dump the vac into metal covered can kept outside. Keep an extra filter around in case it is too icy to get out to the tree.  The can is kept on a stone patio and out of the wind.


----------

